

24 Pull Requests - Giving gifts of code back for Christmas - andrewnez
http://24pullrequests.com/?

======
leokun
Eh, pull requests can actually create a lot of work for an OSS project,
especially if they are not very good. So make sure the project wants your
help, you understand what they want, and opt for quality over the number of
pull requests.

~~~
pyre
My two most recent pull requests were for README's that were out of date with
the code (e.g. CLI options that were removed, examples code that doesn't
work). These are just as helpful.

------
andrewnez
We're doing 24 Pull requests again this year, last year 881 developers
submitted 3210 pull requests to 1521 different open source projects, which was
a great success.

Comment thread from last year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4853864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4853864)

------
Cakez0r
I think more people might take part if it was less intense. It's going to be
hard to learn multiple code bases and submit a meaningful pull request every
day if you're full-time employed. 12 days of Christmas, 12 pull requests!

~~~
pyre
As I've stated elsewhere, I've come across a ton of out-of-date documentation
on projects. Just submitting a one or two line change to a README that has
wrong information is helpful. For example:

[https://github.com/trek/grunt-neuter/pull/41](https://github.com/trek/grunt-
neuter/pull/41)

or

[https://github.com/sakatam/grunt-
webmake/pull/1](https://github.com/sakatam/grunt-webmake/pull/1)

Another thing that I've found severely lacking is examples of complex data
setups in ember-data. I'm currently working on a complex app in Ember, but
don't have the outside time to boil my misgivings into examples (yet).

~~~
Cakez0r
Yeah, but you still need to learn how the project works to update the docs. If
you're a contributor 8 different projects already, then it might not be too
unrealistic to submit 3 pull requests for each over the course of 24 days. But
if somebody already knows their way around 8 open source projects then this
initiative probably isn't aimed at them.

------
sergiotapia
For easy, and just as meaningful contributions update your favorite projects
README file.

Many times the README is outdated, confusing, or missing a necessary example.
It helps a lot of people when starting out with a project.

------
brickcap
I need help with my project

[https://github.com/brickcap/wrinqle](https://github.com/brickcap/wrinqle)

The goal of wrinqle is to provide an easy way to facilitate communication
between web sockets connected to the same server.

I am new to erlang development.I need someone to review my code and help me in
writing unit tests for gen_events.

Side note: I wish 24pullrequests allowed more than 200 characters :(

Any way very nice website. Thanks.

------
gault8121
If you're interested in interactive education please check out Quill.

[http://www.quill.org](http://www.quill.org) [https://github.com/empirical-
org/quill](https://github.com/empirical-org/quill)

Quill provides personalized grammar lessons. Students using Quill proofread
passages and write sentences. Quill is a free tool and features 42 CCSS
lessons. We are a nonprofit organization, and 1,000 students have completed a
lesson in Quill.

------
kibwen
A plea to the site developers: on the "Suggest a Project" page, please expand
the whitelist of allowed programming languages in the mandatory "Main
language" field. It is currently impossible to suggest any project whose main
language is, for example, D, Nimrod, or Rust.

I would suggest reusing Github's own master list of languages, as displayed in
the "Other: Languages" dropdown on
[https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending) .

~~~
jdminhbg
Good idea for a pull request:
[https://github.com/andrew/24pullrequests](https://github.com/andrew/24pullrequests)

~~~
kibwen
Done:
[https://github.com/andrew/24pullrequests/pull/336](https://github.com/andrew/24pullrequests/pull/336)

Does that count as my first day of contributions? :)

------
k-mcgrady
Just signed up. I've only made a couple of very minor contributions to OSS
projects before and want to contribute more. This seems like a good place to
start and the fact that it's actually suggested projects based on my known
languages is helpful.

